# DDC310 mit Aquaero 5 LT steuern/drosseln



## nikon87 (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

hab mir jetzt einige Suchergebnisse durchgelesen, aber trotzdem keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten gefunden. Daher versuche ich es jetzt mal direkt hier:

Ich habe eine Alphacool Laing DDC310 und einen Aquaero 5 LT. Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist es möglich die Pumpe über den Aquaero zu steuern/drosseln. Aktuell läuft die Pumpe unter Volllast was bei mir einen Durchfluss von über 130 l/h generiert. Ich möchte die Pumpe daher etwas drosseln, außerdem soll das ja auch etwas schonender für die Pumpe sein wenn sie nicht ständig mit voller Power läuft. Laut dem was ich gelesen habe muss die Pumpe dazu an den 4-Pin-PWM des Aquaero angeschlossen werden (das blaue Einzelkabel denke ich) und dieser in der Aquasuite auf PWM konfiguriert werden. Danach kann man die Pumpe dann steuern/drosseln. Will die Pumpe letztlich nur auf 75% oder so runterregeln aber das bei Bedarf eben ändern können, daher ungern per Adapter.

Meine Fragen dazu:
- Ist das Vorgehen so korrekt?
- Muss man den PWM-Anschluss nehmen oder geht auch einer der 3-Pin-Anschlüsse?
- Kurvenregler oder Vorgabewert in der Aquasuite?
- In welchem Bereich lässt sich die Pumpe regeln? Ich habe von 6-12V gelesen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die Hilfe.

Mfg. Nikon


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Juli 2016)

Moin,

Du brauchst dieses Kabel: Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel fur Laing DDC-Pumpen | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Damit kannst du die DDC310 so an die Aquaero anschließen um sie richtig zu regeln. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen wie du sie regeln kannst, Alphacool gibt hier keinen Spannungsbereich an. Die normalen DDC Pumpen haben einen offiziellen Regelbereich von 9-13V. Man kann sie auch meist niedriger regeln, aber es gibt dann keine Garantie. Du kannst es ja einfach mal austesten. Schlimmstenfalls bleibt die Pumpe eben mal kurz stehen.


----------



## nikon87 (27. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab mir jetzt das Adapterkabel zugelegt und angeschlossen. Es wird nun auch die Drehzahl der Pumpe ausgelesen, allerdings lässt sich diese in keinster Weise drosseln oder steuern. Egal auf welchen Wert ich den Regler stelle (Richtwertregler) die Pumpe wird immer mit 11,9V betrieben. Selbst wenn ich auf 0% gehe.
Angeschlossen ist die Pumpe am 4Pin-PWM-Connector des Aquaero 5 LT, dieser ist auch auf PWM konfiguriert.


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juli 2016)

nikon87 schrieb:


> (...) dieser ist auch auf PWM konfiguriert.



Und genau das ist das Problem, die DDC310 ist doch gar keine PWM-Pumpe, der 4. Pin, über den das PWM-Signal ausgegeben wird, sollte ja auch frei sein.


----------



## nikon87 (1. August 2016)

Danke, jetzt funktioniert es wie es soll...da hätte man aber auch selber drauf kommen können wenn man mal seine Augen aufmachen würde.


----------

